# C2C Via Nirone 7 sizing question.



## yfdcap (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello. New to the board and new to road bikes. I have been on mountain bikes for the last 20 years. Tried a couple different bikes and I am liking me a C2C Via Nirone 7. I was wanting a little advise on size. I am 5'11", 195 lb, 32 inseam. I looked at several sites. Looks like a 57. Also, will this be a good club race bike for the future? Thanks for any help.


----------



## dpr (Jul 17, 2007)

Check out my review regarding the Nirones race-worthiness. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=131316

You probably are a size 57. I had a 55 but it was fractionally too big for me. Im 5'9". Get out and test ride some bikes as much as the shops will allow!


----------



## yfdcap (Jun 6, 2008)

dpr said:


> Check out my review regarding the Nirones race-worthiness. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=131316
> 
> You probably are a size 57. I had a 55 but it was fractionally too big for me. Im 5'9". Get out and test ride some bikes as much as the shops will allow!


I did read your review. Very good. 
Thanks for the response.


----------

